# installation problem



## SFX (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi everyone!!
I'm a noob to FreeBSD and i have a lot of problems trying to install FBSD 7.2 on a Toshiba Satellite 2065cds with this configuration:
AMD K6Â®-2 366MHz Processor
366MHz
32MB Memory
4.3GB Hard Disk
I can make it boot from the floppy then i choose the cd/dvd as installation media, but when it begins to install the system a lot of error messages come out telling me that the disc cannot be read... Any suggestion??


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 30, 2009)

check disk integrity (with md5 and or sha256 utility), perhaps download and burn again.


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 30, 2009)

that or your CDROM drive is bad.  You can always install from FTP if you have ethernet.  or do a serial to serial install.


----------

